# KH/GH in Greater Victoria



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I got today API KH/GH liquid test kit and tried to measure these parameters. My readings are KH = 9dKH, GH = 13. I am wandering if I can trust this. I have almost no experience with this, the only thing I measured was pH(6.6), Ammonia(0), Nitrite(0) and Nitrate(~40ppm), everything seems to be on the safe level, at least according to manufacture's guide book. 

I have two german rams and glass catfish and expecting few rasboras and cardinal tetras in my 5g planted tank. So, I guess if those readings are true, I need to lower either or both parameters to 6ish? What would be the best course of action? RO/DI water or some chemicals?

Thanks in advance!

Alex


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

alexbn024 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got today API KH/GH liquid test kit and tried to measure these parameters. My readings are KH = 9dKH, GH = 13. I am wandering if I can trust this. I have almost no experience with this, the only thing I measured was pH(6.6), Ammonia(0), Nitrite(0) and Nitrate(~40ppm), everything seems to be on the safe level, at least according to manufacture's guide book.
> 
> ...


Alex,
Those are unusual readings with such a low pH, usually with a KH of 9 your pH would be higher. Are you on well water or municipal?


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

It is municipal, from the tap. My Fluval 204 has pre-filter (ceramic rings) could that affect water parameters? I'll and recheck water and RO/DI sample that I just got.


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok, it gets more interesting, I re-did all previous tests and checked RO/DI + tap water 

RO/DI Water: KH = 0, GH = 0

Tank Water: KH=8, GH=13, pH=6.4-6.6
Tap Water: KH=2, GH=2, pH=6.4-6.6(really hard to tell)

My substrate is Flourish Black gravel and some leftover gray gravel underneath it.

Now I think about this, I got canister filter from a guy who used it in saltwater tank, while I did clean it and all media my guess is the water hardness was much higher there and there were some leftover calcium residuals on the pre-filter and sponge. I think I have to replace all media tomorrow for a brand new one. Can anybody suggest what to put into three bins of the filter? I only had those ceramic rings and a bag of carbon on top.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Alexbn024.

I am living in Victoria. It is municipal, from the tap water to my breeding tanks and growing tank are no problems. My discus love the water. All tanks are using sponge filters that is all. 

My girlfriend's tank has a south america tropical fish. They are so happy. Her tank has the Aqua clear filter. The sponge filter is in the aqua clear. That s all. I don't need to add any carbon or pre-filter or ceramic rings or etc are craps. If I use the R.O water fill up the tank , The Ro water has no minerals. If you want to use R.O water is fine but you have to add minerals. 

I always use sponge filters for any tanks without any problems for 15+ years. 

What is your concern about the water parameters?


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

alexbn024 said:


> Ok, it gets more interesting, I re-did all previous tests and checked RO/DI + tap water
> 
> RO/DI Water: KH = 0, GH = 0
> 
> ...


The water we have in Vic is great, if anything I'd be worried it is a tad on the soft side and lacking buffering ability. Though that is an easy fix with either substrate or baking soda.

If you want more details, you can go the CRD website and in their water section they have a link to a pdf with a detailed analysis of the water. Another not bad idea is to sign up for their notification of system flushing. They do it twice a year, spring and fall, and are currently undergoing their spring flush. If you sign up they will notify you when your street is affected so you know to hold off with water changes for that week.

As to filter media, you need to have something to catch all the loose stuff (sponges work great), and something to support biological filtration and provide a spot for the beneficial bacteria to grow on (any one of the ceramic, porous materials works well). It's simple and very effective. Carbon I only use short term for a specific purpose, i.e. removing left over medication after treatment.


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks everybody for help and good information. The problem I had was apparently not with the tap water but rather with old filter media that I , instead of replacing, only cleaned. As a result, since it was used in marine tank, sponge and ceramic rings accumulated calcium enough to strongly modify water parameters(KH/GH) in my 5gal. Yesterday evening, after I removed all filter media and topped tank with RO/DI the KH/GH dropped to 6/8 respectively. Now I will try to gradually lower those numbers to the acceptable range for my livestock.

Thanks for the advises on filter media and CRD flushing schedule!


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

If you want increase for KH/GH , you can buy seachem KH/GH. Baking soda is making ph up but it could water turn to colors.


----------

